# AARP Discount on Kindles



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Saw in my AARP Bulletin paper that AARP members can get a 10% discount on Kindles including the Fire. Go to aarpdiscounts.com/kindle.  Getting old has its privileges.

Of course I bought my PW before I knew about this deal...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, _that_ is a reason to join AARP. 

We're eligible, but never have. . . . until now I haven't seen a discount that we didn't already get by virtue of AAA membership or being retired military.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So AARP offers something besides their own line of insurance?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Love it!    - now  that's a reason to  try the PW "touch" one more time..


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I did post this months ago before I ordered my PW. Guess search no longer works?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I did post this months ago before I ordered my PW. Guess search no longer works?


Not sure what you're referring to? 

spotsmom started this thread in Not Quite Kindle a week or so ago and I came across it again the other day and thought it might get more visibility here in LTK instead. So I moved it.  And it Has.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm old but it would take more than a 10% discount on a Kindle to get me to join AARP.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We all have our price....


Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not sure what you're referring to?
> 
> spotsmom started this thread in Not Quite Kindle a week or so ago and I came across it again the other day and thought it might get more visibility here in LTK instead. So I moved it.  And it Has.


Link to original post in December.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134825.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We appreciated you posting about that in December (and the thread was active through January), so I'm sure it was very useful to many members.  

But we also appreciate spotsmom posting about it, as I'm sure many people weren't aware of it.  It's been newly promoted through AARP; my hubby pointed it out to me at about the time spotsmom posted about it.  I don't think I would have done a search on it myself, as the AARP promotion made it sound like a new offer.

It's all good--the point is, there's a discount available!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  had not seen it previously -so for one,  I  appreciated the repost.  Ordered  a  PW last night.  And I'm  also glad  this didn't turn into a political  rant  over AARP.. I'm a member - and yes -I do buy their insurance.  I was  just googling and there is an Amazon thread where the discount didn't seem to  be the  reason for the thread.


----------

